# Signierte Applets (PrivilegedAction)



## Hawk2005 (11. Aug 2004)

Hallo,

wo und wie muss ich folgenden code einfügen, um mehr rechte im Applet zu haben ?


```
permission java.util.PropertyPermission "user.dir", "read";
```

danke


----------



## cyboern (12. Aug 2004)

wiso willst bzw musst du diesen code  einfügen ???


----------



## Hawk2005 (12. Aug 2004)

Es geht ja nicht genau um dieses Recht.

Ich will nur wissen wie es funktioniert.

Ich habe ein Applet mit einem JFileBrowser, dieses liegt in einem siginertem(RSA) jar.
Bei IE keine Probleme.
Opera nur mit PrivilegedAction möglich (funktioniert gut)
Mozilla (Firefox 0.8 und 0.9) nur mit PrivilegedAction möglich (funktioniert, dauert aber beim ersten aurfruf bis zu 10 Sekunden bevor der FileBrowser geöffnet wird.)

Ich dachte da fehlen vielleicht Rechte oder so. Jedenfalls dauerts beim Firefox viel zu lange bis das Fenster öffnet.

cu....


----------



## Oxygenic (26. Aug 2004)

Stimmt, für Zugriffe auf dein lokales Filesystem benötigt ein Applet mehr Rechte, die eigentlich explizit vom User bestätigt werden müssen (OK, die Sicherheitslücke IE lässt das halt ohne Nachfragen zu).

Was ich bisher rausbekommen habe, ist, dass man diese in einem Policy-File definiert (signiert muss das Applet natürlich auch sein, damit es sich eindeutig zuordnen lässt). Allerdings ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht klar, wo diese Policies hinterlegt werden müssen.


----------



## Sky (3. Sep 2004)

Das Policy-File liegt immer beim Benutzer im JRE-Verzeichnis: z.B.: c:\Java\1.4\jre\lib\security


Grüsse, Sky


----------

